

San Diego Hacker News Meetup 57 This Friday (10/24) - th
http://anyvite.com/rslnxea35f

======
metanoia
Excited that things like this are starting to surface in the SD area, can't
wait to get out of SF. Been here 10 years and ready to leave.

Yes, I'll be giving up a rent-controlled apartment 50% under market value. But
SD is that awesome.

------
pseudometa
I've been a few times now and really enjoy them.

------
mrfusion
There are really 57 of you?

By the way, is it really as expensive to live in San Diego as I imagine?

~~~
legohead
SoCal is expensive. LA/OC/San Diego..

I moved to OC from Oklahoma. 1400 sq ft. home in OK = 130k, in OC, 500k. With
variations depending on area, of course, but in general, yes very expensive.
Taxes feel about the same -- I think CA has higher state income tax, but the
difference wasn't terrible. Then there is gas prices...and traffic. And the
toll roads are stupid expensive.

BUT, at least it's not San Francisco expensive :)

------
cheeyoonlee
Any in the OC/LA area?

